# How Likely is it to Concieve FAST a Second Time ?



## Destiny33 (Jan 14, 2013)

I got pregnant with baby #1 the 1st month my husband and I tried.. This month I calculated fertility wrong, and we ended up having sex on my most fertile day once again. How likely is it that I'll end up pregnant from just one try a second time ? It seams pretty impossible to me, but then again, it happed once. I'm anxiously waiting to take a test and want answers now aha. What do you guys think ?


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't know how likely it is overall but I got pregnant the first month of trying both times. Not sure if that's what you want to hear or not.


----------



## Destiny33 (Jan 14, 2013)

Our LO is only 6 mons, so a lil wait wouldn't be an issue for us. But we'd be very happy if baby #2 was on the way. So either was is okay







I'm just impaitent and feel like i need to know everything. not knowing is killing me.


----------



## Destiny33 (Jan 14, 2013)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *katelove*
> 
> I don't know how likely it is overall but I got pregnant the first month of trying both times. Not sure if that's what you want to hear or not.


i guess it's more possible than i thought. i took a test this morning and turns out #2 is on the way after just one try. thanks


----------

